# Plow this driveway



## 042500hd (Oct 10, 2004)

Don't know about you guys but my frame would bottom.


----------



## glenspot (Aug 11, 2004)

that can't be real.... can it? 

Who would do that?


----------



## z71Worker (Nov 8, 2004)

maybe its a condo on the side of a ski slope... ski right out!!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

I dont think i would touch that job even with a snowblower or a shovel , let alone my truck....


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

i can't believe that they could pour the concrete on that one. hope they don't have kids with bikes!


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

there is a drive like the one closet in the picture by mytown. I couldn't see how a car wouldn't bottom out drivin up it


----------



## PLANET (Nov 22, 2003)

Cannot stay as a finished product  . A car will bottom out on the bumpers. OOPPPPPPPPPs. Bad planning by rookie  builders.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Has to be a doctored picture. But if it was real...it'd be easy to plow. Just throw a rock at the driveway, an avalanche will occur, and when it stops simply push the snow off to the sides and waa-laa! Done.

Buck


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

You know what i would love to do , sit there and watch the first guy try and pull out of his driveway in the mournig after a fresh snow or ice storm. Or maybe the guy that wakes up and has to get to the bottom of his driveway for his paper , that could be fun.............


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

You guys are all looking at this picture the wrong way...

This row of houses are a dream come true!

There is a fortune sitting there...because no one including the owners would want to do it!

Buy about a dozen $10 plastic snow shovels and pick up a truck load of out of work Mexican landscapers...unleash them on the driveways and you can buy a new plow truck after one snow season with the profits


----------



## Edgewater (Mar 14, 2003)

bottoming out aside, the drives we have here that are a little less steep are heated with glycol heating systems ao the snow melts as it falls.


----------



## ace911emt (Nov 27, 2004)

You are all looking at this wrong, this is an empty lake and all the houses have boat ramps!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

you guys figured out all wrong......heated driveways,i bet anymoney the builder had heated coil drives put in.


----------



## maurader (Jan 25, 2004)

Here's a better angle. I would never buy a house with a driveway like that.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

wow is all i can say , these people that are gonna live here will have to own lifted 4x4's with v8's and at least 36" tires to get up there.not sure i would even shovel that , maybe for a 100 bucks . i like the dry lake theory. makes more sence.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

maurader said:


> Here's a better angle. I would never buy a house with a driveway like that.


how did you get an image as well? is this a fake or real driveway?


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Nevermind, it's all over the net.

http://www.carbabeforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2210


----------



## sgthawkusmc (Dec 30, 2004)

Anybody hear of building codes? I don't think that would be legal... you never know though. You can't build in wetlands either, but that happens every day.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

sgthawkusmc said:


> Anybody hear of building codes? I don't think that would be legal... you never know though. You can't build in wetlands either, but that happens every day.


Im sure if ya have enough money you can get past any building code ya want. LOL.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Sorry I still dont buy it. There is no way the planning dept would allow this to happen. The photo has to been altered.....Rob


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

As Snow plower's Thats a driveway from hell, the olny way it would be worse would be have it Sloped down instead of up! Imagine that!


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Robhollar said:


> Sorry I still dont buy it. There is no way the planning dept would allow this to happen. The photo has to been altered.....Rob


If the planning dept is like the one in Omaha then if its already their they don't care. Heck we found out the business next to us added onto his building and built over the property line.  Called the city and you know what they said. Well I guess we missed it sorry, thats it.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I Don't buy it ether !! How would you get in to the garage? The break over angle going in is so high you would bottom out pulling in, the garage floor would have to be angled up also..


----------



## infineon954 (Dec 12, 2004)

Yup....looks like someone misread the Contour Plan.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

*has to be fake*

Reasons:

1) First shot is from farther away, looks like from the road... second shot closer to the house, and from the sidewalk.... you see more of the garage doors in the second shot??? The angle of the house would have to change between photos for this to happen

2) Look at the garage doors in the first shot... Why is 1 so much bigger than the other??? The doors also look a little funky near the top...


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Wouldn't pass fire code... Doesn't matter how much money you have, thats not negotiable..


----------



## j&j properties (Oct 11, 2004)

somebody forgot the forms to finish those steps don't you think!!!


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

some posts are missing for some reason in this thread?


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Missing? Huh...


----------



## Soans89 (Jan 6, 2005)

lol, thats awesome, good for a quick sleding moment  
Soans


----------



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

this looks like it could never work but around the corner from me this couple did all the planning on their log home and you could tell they knew what they were doing  . its so close to the road that they need to get speeding start to get up their driveway and not to mention that it was built on a sand dune. lets just say they park next to their 2 car garage. their garage is for storage only.


----------



## SGLC (Jan 7, 2005)

Shouldn't even be open for discussion if they are real or not. Lawsuit waiting to happen the minute a kid fell, rolled down the driveway and out onto the street.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Give me the address and I will drive down there and find out  

I am taking one for the team  

* or better yet, get an address. Then we can get a phone number and call them. If the picture is real someone had to take it and they would no where they took it. Right?


----------



## Bldrs83 (Nov 26, 2004)

Seems to me you could start shoveling at the top to start an avalanche and let that finish clearing the drive.


----------



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

five feet of snow and its no problem leaving for work.
one inch and your never going to make it to the garage.


----------



## tdb729 (Sep 29, 2004)

How's this driveway?


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

PHOTO SHOP look at the trees they are twisted


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

This took about 10 min to do and I found a few tricks if I was to do it again. O and yes I realize the one driveway is crooked and I erased another.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

wow, that is a sick driveway! I think the only vehicle that could make it up that would be a Humvee, not the H2, but a military style Humvee. It would be cool to sled down though. That is until you get run over by a car in the street.


----------



## ssprtman12 (Feb 26, 2008)

the answer to this is simple. . .the grading plan must have been done by an engineer. . .shoulda hired a landscape architect. . .oh and there are actually others like this out there, many of which are in the southern states where they dont really consider snow problems


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Rain ,Snow any moisture on that drive and you couldn't make it up and not mention you would never park on it any time of the year it would not hold and if it did park would not last long.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I would say Rain-X the driveway and all the snow should just run right off.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Did a drive as steep as that once. 
It was better because i had room for a running start and it was dirt.
Also better because there was room to run off when you got to the top the house wasnt DIRECTLY in front of it.

It was worse because it was about fifteen times longer and basically went up the side of a small mountain and had 6+ inches of snow..

Like i said. I only did it once.. (never again i had to hold the peddle to the floor and still kept getting stuck making me back, back down) Took me seven or eight running starts tripping the blade on and off and it weaved in and out of stumps and trees.

NEVER AGAIN.

but yeah, i think this picture is doctored too the drive is to short for someone to be THAT dumb in planning it.


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

Definite photoshop.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

heres a drive i did last year. not sure what the elevation change is but it must be a good 300 feet or more. If anyone knows how to figure it out let me know. the two drives at the bottom of the screen, the one on the left is the drive. It turns into a v with one side going to the other right of way and the other going to the house. The house is up on a plateau. If anyone is any good at google earth you can probably figure out the elevation change coming from the tar. I know it was pretty steep but i suck at google earth.

43°33'50.11"N
70°49'18.76"W

Im going to see if i can figure out the address of the one i plowed that one time too and post that. For all you guys that plow nice flat sub developments...........


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Being a senior crew leader for an Insulation contractor. I've seen driveways like that. But usually they're downhills towards the house. Saw creek estates near me has lots of them specifically. I need to begin carrying my digi cam on me.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

you would need 4 lo just to get in the garage


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

What if a guy took the plow off your super plow and made like a back drag plow on the end of a hinging (long)pole.Back up,drag it down where ya can catch it with the front blade and walla drive plowed.Should be able to charge like $1000 a trip for all that hassle.He He. Must have been a family of rock climbers built those places.


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

With the angle that there at just paint then black(instant solar panels)I would build a long extention for a superplow,drag it down to where you could grab it with the front plow and walla done.Corse I would charge $1000 per trip for all that hassle.Must be a family of rock climbers live in those homes.


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

sorry for the repeat post.didn,t think the first went through.


----------

